# Hello I'm new here



## Laco (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello I'm a hooby beekeeper from Carlsbad , NM


----------



## howlin (May 15, 2016)

hi,
what's the plan?
h.


----------



## Laco (Jun 4, 2016)

howlin said:


> hi,
> what's the plan?
> h.


What do you mean ?


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

What's your bee plan? What have you got and what are you trying to do?


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Greetings Laco, & welcome to bee source.
I was in Carlsbad, at the caverns last year.
Waaaaay different from Alabama


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Laco (Jun 4, 2016)

dynemd said:


> What's your bee plan? What have you got and what are you trying to do?


 Well I have 14 hives that were feral , I removed them , and I would like to get around 400 hives . They are very amazing little creature's. What do you have


----------



## Laco (Jun 4, 2016)

tech.35058 said:


> Greetings Laco, & welcome to bee source.
> I was in Carlsbad, at the caverns last year.
> Waaaaay different from Alabama


Thank you. I would like to go to Alabama one of these days


----------



## Laco (Jun 4, 2016)

SouthTexasJohn said:


> Welcome.


Thanks


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Hmmm, feral hives in NM. 

I'd get the heaviest-duty bee suit you can and a big smoker. Its usually a good idea to join a local club and maybe get some good local advice. You're probably in Africanized Honey Bee territory, and an expert to tell you if you've got them would be handy.

Oh, heck, you guys like hot chilies down there, maybe you can handle hot bees.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees (hot or not).


----------

